# Please help question about salt water



## evil eye's (Apr 12, 2016)

I would like to go the the Chesapeake bay and fish with my boat . I have a terrova in front and a 25 hp on back will the salt water damage any of my equipment thanks a lot . Don't want to pay for a guide rather pull up and get it done with my own stuff i would feel way more proud 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

As long as you wash rewash and wash it again you will be fine. Don’t forget to wash all your gear 2-3 times also or the hooks will rust off, the reels will need to be deep cleaned also.


----------



## evil eye's (Apr 12, 2016)

Ok thanks just don't want to destroy my equipment 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

With a 25hp main it sounds like a tin boat. Aluminum gets eaten up fast in salt water.

The other thing is the trailer. The salt gets in everywhere, like U-bolts, in between leaf springs, inside bushings, into the brakes, etc then it becomes the gift that keeps on giving. If your trailer wiring has any defects (non adhesive lined shrink tubed splices, insulation) the salt is going to love that.


----------



## MisterTom (Sep 13, 2018)

It doesn’t corrode THAT fast... lots of aluminum salties out there are doing just fine. Assuming you’re not gonna leave it in the water for the year, I’d give the motor a good flush when done, rinse the reels, and not stress about it. Have fun out there!


----------



## evil eye's (Apr 12, 2016)

Only 5 days and not leaving it in the water 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

I owned an aluminum boat when I lived down south and fished the salt. Bring muffs and flush the motor. The boat will be fine so long as you give everything a rinse when you get off the water and a really good rinse when you're home. 

It's your trailer that is going to take a beating. Like the other poster said, any exposed bare steel is going to be rusted up pretty quick. Wheel hubs, lug nuts, missing paint on the trailer. But the biggest one is if you have a tubular steel trailer, you will never get all the salt off from the inside of the tubes. About the only thing you can do is find the near freshwater boat launch and dunk it in there after you're done fishing for the day. 

There is a product called Salt Away that you mix up and put in a garden sprayer. I'd recommend using it after your trip on the boat, motor and trailer. I'm no scientist but it does something to the salt and takes away it's ability to corrode. Rinsing just tends to move salt around and you never get it all out.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I would be more concerned about the Terrova. 

As per MinnKota

We designed a special line of motors for use in salt or brackish water. The Minn Kota Riptide trolling motors have a number of "saltwater-engineered" enhancements, including stainless steel hardware, sealed electrical connections and an advanced painting process for improved corrosion protection. Using any of our standard Minn Kota motors in saltwater may dramatically reduce the life of the motor and voids the manufacturer's warranty. To extend the life of your Minn Kota Riptide saltwater trolling motor, thoroughly rinse the motor with freshwater after every use in saltwater and store indoors. Never leave the motor submerged in saltwater when the boat is moored.

Is your trailer "painted" or galvanized?


----------



## evil eye's (Apr 12, 2016)

Painted and steal I just don't want to ruin my stuff maybe I should just pay a guide rather than getting something ruined I try to get top of the line stuff to just never really thought about going to salt until this year 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Don't overthink it!

Your boat and motor will be fine. Many boats in Alaska are aluminum. As for your trailer, just give it a good washing at the car wash. Not much different than dragging our river boats on salted roads all Winter long.

Did not know about the MinnKota warranty though. I would leave that one home, unless an older unit. A few days in salt won't kill it


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

It will damage your equipment for sure. boat will be fine if you wash it. trolling motor can be damaged, outboard will be fine if you wash it and flush it with fresh water. Trailer will be damaged if it is not aluminum. So the short answer is yes. It will damage some of your equipment. I dont use my fresh water equipment at my place in Florida. I have all salt water specific gear and I still wash it in fresh water after every use. Its amazing how quickly salt water conditions will destroy fishing gear. Rods are fine but your reels will get destroyed.


----------



## evil eye's (Apr 12, 2016)

So leave the trolling motor at home and rinse everything daily and I should be ok I have a anchor anyway but love me the spot lock

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

evil eye's said:


> Painted and steal I just don't want to ruin my stuff maybe I should just pay a guide rather than getting something ruined I try to get top of the line stuff to just never really thought about going to salt until this year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Maybe there is an opportunity to rent a boat?


----------



## evil eye's (Apr 12, 2016)

Have not looked into this good call I'll do some research today 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## evil eye's (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah looked into it around 1000 bucks a day rather but a brand new trailer. Lol

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

